# where can i buy a home drug test



## aslamdunkgiant (Nov 4, 2005)

i am interested in trying the sur gel meathod of passing a drug test but dont wont to take the risk of failing a job drug test, so i want to see if sur gel works but on my own terms. Does anyone know what stores or pharmacies sell home drug tests?


----------



## Hick (Nov 5, 2005)

dunno where you are slamdunk, but headshops have them, or online.


----------



## lungs (Nov 13, 2005)

go to your local drug store and say that you suspect your son, live in nephew or someone that don't even exist of smoking and you want to get a test to find out.


----------

